# Empty Carboy Storage Ideas



## pete1325 (Jan 27, 2021)

Anyone have an idea for an empty carboy storage unit? I have, though the years, collected my fair share of Carboys. Now I have a dozen or so and would like to see some ideas for storing them. please post if you have some pic to share.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 27, 2021)

um, no pin intended, but i like to store mine full,,,
Dawg


----------



## my wine (Jan 27, 2021)

It depends what space you have available. Cover the opening with plastic wrap stack them in the attic with something to serve as "bookends". Build a rack hanging down from the ceiling in your basement or garage and store them on their side out of the way.

Personally I like Dawg's approach.


----------



## MarcOlivetti (Jan 27, 2021)

If you have a bottled water company nearby, they use self-locking plastic crates that stack (they each have a lip that keeps them from sliding out) on their sides. You can stack them as high as space allows and protects each carboy. These will allow you to pull/access each one without having to move or change anything. This will allow you to mix 3, 5, 6, 6.5 gallon carboys as you need. I’ll look for pictures. I’m looking but the closest bottled water company is in Charlotte, an hour away.


----------



## ratflinger (Jan 28, 2021)

Metal wire shelf high on the wall, store my carboys out of the way up there. Better Bottles only, wouldn't recommend storing glass that high.


----------



## bstnh1 (Jan 28, 2021)

I stack mine in the boxes they come in. But then, I only have a half dozen and rarely are they all empty.


----------



## MarcOlivetti (Jan 28, 2021)

Here a couple of pictures of the plastic stackable crates I was referring to in the earlier post.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 28, 2021)

I keep mine in plastic crates but they are far more basic than the version Marc Olivetti cites. I don't store them on their side so I cannot stack them high but I have enough room in my basement (AKA wine room and cellar) to pack them along a wall


----------



## Jal5 (Jan 28, 2021)

I have used old style milk crates to make it easier to move full carboys around. Never tried stacking empty ones on the side like that.


----------



## pete1325 (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for he ideas...I like the plastic ones. Not sure where to get them, I guess I'll do some googling.


----------



## Ivywoods (Jan 29, 2021)

I have about a dozen milk crates. Hmmm... I wonder if they are big enough for my carboys.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 29, 2021)

Ivywoods said:


> I have about a dozen milk crates. Hmmm... I wonder if they are big enough for my carboys.


yes


----------



## JustJoe (Jan 29, 2021)

I don't understand the concept of empty carboys. As soon as I empty one, I fill it with another batch. I have 9 carboys but I need to be getting a couple more this year because I don't have enough of them coming up for bottling before the new fruit is in.


----------



## pete1325 (Jan 29, 2021)

I just bottled 6 carboys of wine and now they are in my way and thinking of how to manage them before filling them with spring Chilean juice.


----------



## MarcOlivetti (Jan 29, 2021)

Pete - you might be able to get the plastic crates from a Hinkley Springs bottled water driver. I seem to remember seeing them in Chicago?


----------

